# Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video:
Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan​*
*Indoorangeln auf Garnelen sei laut GALILEO-Video Volkssport in Taiwan, mehr als 70 solcher "Restaurants" gibt es alleine in der Hauptstadt. Die gefangenen Garnelen werden lebend geputzt und gegrillt. Und bei uns in Deutschland wird von den Medien über "tierquälerische" Angler an Forellenanlagen negativ berichtet - zweierlei Maß? *

Kommentar

Im Video von GALILEO wird gezeigt, wie in Taiwan ein Restaurant funktioniert, in dem die Gäste die Garnelen zum Essen selber angeln können und richtig viel Spaß dabei haben.

In der Hauptstadt Taipeh wäre dieses Indoorangeln "die Freizeitbeschäftigung schlechthin".

70 solcher Restaurant gibt es alleine in der Hauptstadt

Nicht nur Unterhaltung, mit Familie oder Date, Seele baumeln lassen, es macht Spaß....

Und der Fang wird nachher im 24 Stunden geöffneten Restaurant zubereitet.

Während in den  normalen Becken das Wasser klar ist, sollen die Gäste im Angelbereich nichts sehen und es wird "eine Art Kreide" ins Wasser gekippt.

Für umgerechnet 17 Euro PRO Stunde gibts ne kurze Angel und Köder (Hühnerleber, getrocknete Shrimps), und man darf dann so viel Garnelen fangen, wie man erwischt.

Von null bis knapp 20 Garnelen pro Stunde ist alles drin - "gehältert" wird der Fang in Mini-Setzkeschern.

Das Angeln wäre wie ein Wettbewerb - JEDER wolle am meisten fangen!


Das Video:




https://www.7tv.de/galileo/2017295-indoor-angeln-in-taiwan-ein-leckerer-food-trend-clip

Interessant wirds dann bei der Zubereitung (die "Angler" können selber grillen, geputzt werden die lebenden Tiere, die dann aufgespiesst auf dem Grill laden - ein kurzer Hinweis, dass nach deutschem Tierschutzgesetz die Tiere vorher getötet werden müssten und dass es sowas in Taiwan (noch) nicht gibt, ist alles.

Dass sowas in deutschen Medien so positiv und ohne den üblichen moralisch/ethisch-schützerischen, erhobenen Zeigefinger gezeigt wird, ist aussergewöhnlich.

Hier wird auch explizit von Freizeitspaß etc. geredet und das letztlich gut geheissen - und die gleiche Journaille stellt dann, oft genug getrieben von Schützern, in Deutschland Anglerin eine fast schon kriminelle Ecke, nur wenn die selber entscheiden wollen, welchen Fisch sie mitnehmen (TSG-gerecht getötet) und welchen sie zurücksetzen wollen.

Und ich bin mir sicher, auch hier wird das kontrovers diskutiert werden.

Deswegen nochmal der Hinweis:
Mir gehts hier um die unterschiedliche Beurteilung durch deutsche Medien des letztlich ähnliche Vorganges durch die Medien bei uns:
Ihr erinnert euch noch alle an die diversen Berichterstattungen auch über Forellenanlagen mit Anglern als Tierquälern im Fernsehen (unter anderem zum Beispiel: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken)??

Nun stellt euch sowas Indoor in Deutschland vor oder sowas wie mit den Garnelen....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Ein richtig schöner und gut gemachter Bericht! 

Zeigt auf der einen Seite die Hintergründe, wie das ganze von Betreiber-Seite funktioniert und auf der anderen Seite auch die Freude der Gäste und wie diese das Restaurant erleben. Methodisch wirklich gut gemacht. Unterhaltsam und informativ!  

Amüsant fand ich wie der Typ der die 13 Garnelen gefangen hat gleich mal seinen Kollegen der nur eine hatte in die Pfanne gehauen hat :q

Der unterschiedliche Maßstab der da in der journalistischen Bewertung von Selbstversorgung zwischen "bei uns" und "irgendwo in der Welt" angewandt wird ist allerdings schon auffällig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der unterschiedliche Maßstab der da in der journalistischen Bewertung von Selbstversorgung zwischen "bei uns" und "irgendwo in der Welt" angewandt wird ist allerdings schon auffällig.



Richtig - da wird mehr als nur zweierlei Maß gemessen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Gerade gelesen beim AB auf FB - das triffts ziemlich genau:


> So unterschiedlich können Berichte sein...
> hier ist es ein „witziger Food Trend, der nicht nur lecker, sondern auch enorm spaßig ist.“ (Zitat pro 7) in Deutschland wäre es wohl eher: „brutale Angler quälen lebende Wesen“
> Kann man verstehen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Ich finde den Bericht klasse, würde ich sofort mitmachen.

Diejenigen die darüber den Stab brechen, sollten sich erst mal bewusst werden, wie ihr Essen auf den Teller kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Seh ich auch so!

Mich kotzt nur dieses Zweiklassensystem der Berichterstattung an (da in Taiwan ist alles ok mit Spaß und Wettbewerb etc. - Angler bei uns werden bei uns schon für wesentlich weniger "ans Kreuz genagelt")....


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Weil wir "zivilisiert" sind, das sind ja halbe Wilde... kotzmodus aus

Netter Bericht, würde sofort mitmachen! Aber die kolonialherrschaftsattitüde uns Bigotterie  hier in D  nervt


----------



## UMueller (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Sollte dies ein Trend in Deutschland werden was ich begrüßen würde woran ich aber nicht glaube, weil Tierrechtler und Schützer sofort alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen das es nicht dazu kommen wird. Sollten sie aber kein Recht bekommen werden sie alles unternehmen das Recht dahingehend zu ändern oder eben solche Restaurants zu stigmatisieren. Deren Lobby ist jedenfalls stark genug dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Ja, ich glaube ich würde mir auch gerne selber frische Garnelen fangen, wenn das ginge bei uns.

Die Heuchlerei und Bigotterie seh ich wie ihr auch - daher müssten wir wohl nach Taiwan fliegen, um das zu erleben.

Dann geh ich doch lieber bei uns wieder an Forellenpuff (mag nicht fliegen)!


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Die Presse hier ist kaputt gespart worden.
Alles muss schnell schnell gehen, nichts wird richtig hinterfragt,... wo gibt es denn noch großartig Fachredakteure?
Irgendein Volontär macht quasi alles.

Da ist es auch extrem bequem, bei z.B. P€ta jederzeit einen "Experten" ans Tel. zu bekommen, der gern ein "fachliches Statement" für einen Artikel abgibt, weitere "Informationen" zur Verfügung stellt,...

Das zweierlei Maß finde ich in diesem Bericht in dem Detail besonders interessant, dass auf die Situation in D eingegangen wird,
andersherum aber nie jemand auf die Idee kommt, bei einem "Vorfall" all die Regelungen hier mal in einen internationalen Vergleich zu stellen ...und somit zu hinterfragen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Ähnlich (wenn auch ohne Essen):

Bei ausländischen Angelmessen werden Köder - halt ohne bzw. mit abgezwickten Haken - teils live in Großaquarien mit Fischen vorgeführt.

Beispiel (es gibt bei YT aber noch mehrere Videos dieser Art von verschiedenen Köderherstellern):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-_RogUaJ7o

Habe ich hierzulande so auch noch nie gesehen - dort in Schweden kommt wohl niemand auf die Idee, dass das irgendwie stressig für die Aquariumsbewohner (die das Ganze offenbar nicht sonderlich juckt) sein könnte.

*Ödöth*:

Hier wird auf derselben Messe im selben Aquarium auch ein Floating-Anzug vorgeführt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGeD_mG9EnY


Die Garnelen-Typen kommen funky rüber - die haben offenbar ein unverkrampftes Verhältnis zum Essen und erlegen dieses sozusagen selbst (nix mit "anonymen Fischstäbchen" wie hierzulande).


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Mal von der Pressegeschichte abgesehen...
die Nummer mit den _lebenden_ Garnelen auf dem Grill gefällt mir aber nicht; Schmerzempfinden hin oder her, es ist in meinen Augen unethisch.


----------



## Kotzi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TaqASNjdVc

Gibts ähnlich in Japanesien.


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal von der Pressegeschichte abgesehen...
> die Nummer mit den _lebenden_ Garnelen auf dem Grill gefällt mir aber nicht; Schmerzempfinden hin oder her, es ist in meinen Augen unethisch.




Geht mir auch ein wenig gegen den Strich...
Aber wie werden denn Hummer in Deutschland zubereitet..?

Lecker...
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...Rezepte.html&usg=AOvVaw3vq2XFL2URcxjMyaXeDB-G


----------



## Casso (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Ein sehr interessantes Video und ich finde auch gut begleitet von dem Kommentator. In dem Video wird das Fischen wirklich noch als Freizeitaktivität dargestellt und einem nicht madig gemacht. Man kann auch gewisse Parallelen zu unseren heimischen Forellenanlagen ziehen. Alles etwas kleiner und indoor (!) aber vom Ablauf her fast gleich. 

Das die Garnelen lebend geputzt und auf den Grill geworfen werden ist wieder ein Thema für sich. Ein leidiges, dessen Diskussion fast immer in Beschimpfungen ausartet und kaum sachlich geführt werden kann. Von daher gar nicht erst damit anfangen. 

Ich für mich würde es nicht so handhaben. Das ist auch mit ein Grund warum ich bis heute keinen Hummer gegessen habe und es wahrscheinlich nie werde. Aber wie sagt man so schön: "Andere Länder, andere Sitten" und von daher völlig in Ordnung für die Leute vor Ort, die es wahrscheinlich gar nicht anders kennen. 

Aber witzige Zeitgenossen in dem Video, zumal es da teilweise echt um Ehre und Hohn geht. Sehr cool! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

@ casso:
 Du  beschreibst sehr gut auch meine persönliche Ansicht zu der Geschichte..


----------



## Casso (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Danke (=


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Ausser Hummer essen etc. (als Koch für mich normal).. ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*



phirania schrieb:


> Aber wie werden denn Hummer in Deutschland zubereitet..?


Sehe ich ähnlich kritisch, weniger wegen des Tötungsvorgangs, der heutzutage auch mit Stromstoss-Betäubung eingeleitet werden kann & darf, sondern wegen der häufig langen Hälterungs-/Transportzeit auf Eis.
Dafür werden diese nicht lebend aufgespießt samt vorherigem "putzen".

Wichtig finde ich aber, dass dies eine persönliche ethische Sicht ist, die niemandem anderen aufgezwungen wird.
Das ist doch das Kernproblem: den moralischen Zeigefinger anderen, sogar ganzen Kulturen hinhalten!
Leider unter Anglern seeehr verbreitet, die in dieser Hinsicht oftmals keinen Deut besser sind als P€ta-Bevormunder.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Wenn man überlegt, wie die tonnenweise ungegarten Tigerprawns geschält werden, sehe ich keinerlei Veranlassung, das Vorgehen zu kritisieren.

Vor ein paar Tagen waren wir in Göhren auf der Seebrücke und natürlich wurden uns von Touristen Löcher in den Bauch gefragt. Erwartungsgemäß auch hinsichtlich des Leids der Fische  im Angesicht der gekehlten Plattfische in der Tasche. 

Aber es war keiner da, der nicht verstanden hätte, das der schnell herbeigeführte Tod weniger Leid mit sich bringt, als es ein Berufsfischerei gewährleisten könnte. Und da die Mehrheit auch gern Fisch aß war das Thema damit plausibel abgearbeitet.

Wir müssen halt mehr gutes tun und darüber reden.


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Mal wieder die komische Doppel- oder Trippelmoral unserer deutschen Presse... Nichts neues würde ich sagen.
Als Ausflug würd ich das Bestimmt der Bowlingbahn vorziehen - außerdem stell ich mir das echt witzig mit Kindern vor. Das würd auch schon mit den ganz Lütten sehr gut gehen :m
Die Grillszene seh ich auch nicht wirklich problematisch - Immerhin hab ich auch kein Problem damit lebende Shrimps zum Angeln einzusetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*



daci7 schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich auch kein Problem damit lebende Shrimps zum Angeln einzusetzen.


Oder Würmer, Maden, Schnecken etc..


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

... Heuschrecken, Fische, Calamari, Krebse ... man nimmt was man kriegt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Bruder im Geiste...........


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*



daci7 schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich auch kein Problem damit lebende Shrimps zum Angeln einzusetzen.


Is auch was dran...


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan*

Nur um das mal festzuhalten - ich würds selbst anders machen, allein schon der Gewohnheit wegen, aber stören tut mich das ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------

